# popo sportsman 500 ho 2007 axels????



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i just broke a back axel and i need to know what aftermarket axel i need to get????


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Turners are really good axles if you want to go aftermarket...


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i am i looked at them but dont know which one to get. and i need to know what gear oil weight i need for my popos back end.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That I dunno, have to check manual. 90wt Gear Oil is what I use to put in the Xpedition. Not sure about sportsman though.

As far as which axle, just call and talk to them.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks man. i have all winter to put 1000 bucks in it. but i do need to ride it allil.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. I hear ya.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Does Rhino make axles for your Popo? I've heard a lot of good bang for the buck reports about them recently. They are a good bit cheaper then Gorillas and Turners, I'm running Gorillas in the front of my 420 and love them, but crap they're expensive lol.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

i dont know but im puttin stock back on sence my dad had an extra somehow:thinking:. when i get a job its 4 turners and a clutch kit jet kit and snorkels haha.


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Gotcha.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

I've got gorrilas all the way around and knock on wood I havn't broken one. and they've been on for about 3 years. But they are pricey.


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Cool that you came up with a spare, thats always nice on the wallet 

When or if you decide to get gorilla or Turner or Rhino axles, hit me up with a PM or email as we sell all 3 brands and could save you a few bucks on your purchase  Save goes for clutch kits, pipes, and other performance mods since we are also a QSC and HSP Dealer, and of course the best ATV lift kits you can find, but I may be biased on that subject.

As for your original question, just so you know, both rear axles are the same, right and left are the same. Both front axles are the same, they are the same length and all that stuff just like the rears.


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

thanks man!!!:bigok:


----------

